# notebook goes to sleep whenever it wants



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

I am dealing with this problem for quite some time now, but was never too concerned about it. Now that I am doing a wifi hotspot on the notebook it really gets annoying (when the notebook gets to sleep randomly, I have to set up the whole hotspot again when I wake it up).

It's a HP Probook 470 Windows 8. I have all the settings related to sleep to 'never' but that ***** still does it. Sometimes 1-2 minutes after not being used, sometimes it stays on forever.

When I check the event logs under System-Kernel Power it just says "The system is entering sleep. Sleep Reason: System Idle".

Where could the problem be ? Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if resetting the power scheme to default settings helps.

Bring up the charms & select Search.

Type/paste *power option* - select it.

Click on "Change Plan Settings"

Lower-left - select "Restore default settings for this plan".  Change all options to "NEVER".

Also - try selecting another power plan.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the answer.. but that didn't help. I don't know what's wrong with this machine.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try Microsoft Fix-it - Troubleshoot power problems


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

Alright. Thanks. For now it seem to help. I'll see after some time if it fixed the problem for good.


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

hm.. so it doesn't :/


----------



## Randall. (Mar 8, 2014)

So I figured out, that when the notebook is on battery, it works all good. The problem happens only when it's plugged in - but that's most of the time.


----------

